# Microwave Kiln



## Buzz (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi,

Just wondered if any of you folks have any experience of these things?

http://tinyurl.com/3625le

I sopke to a seller in the UK and she said you can push them way past 1000 degrees C with a decent microwave.

Anyone tried one yet?

Kind regards
Buzz


----------

